
6 Git Aha Moments - rbanffy
https://dev.to/henrikwarne/6-git-aha-moments-3097
======
nemetroid
"...from an SVN perspective" would probably have been a better title. Most of
these are about adjusting to the differences between SVN and Git workflows
(which is relevant to a lot of people, but probably not most of those who
recently became developers).

Point number six, about converting WIP commits back to local changes, I would
consider an anti-pattern. If you suddenly have to drop everything in order to
work on some other branch for a while, or if your local changes were very
small, it might be a good idea. But as long as the WIP commit represents a
reasonable code state, it would be preferable to continue work on a new
commit. If necessary, you can squash them later on.

------
craftyguy
> If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
> we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to
> "How To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
> meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
mayoff
Problem 6 can also be handled using worktrees, which have been available since
git 2.5 (July 2015).

